# Странная боль в спине и позвонке L1. Что это может быть?



## Anutkaidris (6 Янв 2019)

Добрый день. Прошу помочь с диагнозом или проконсультировать  о дальнейших действиях. Мне 46, проблемы с позвоночником давно, остеохондроз 2 стппени всех отделов позвоночника плюс коксартроз 2 и 3 степени. Но в наст . Время вышеуказанные болячки меня не беспокоят. Я занимаюсь плаванием ,  растяжкой суставов , зарядкой, лыжами, коньками. То есть всем понемногу, без усилий и чрезмерной активности, но спорт помогает мне держаться на плаву, в особенности с коксартрозом. Сейчас меня беспокоит другое. Где то с месяц полтора назад у меня появилась боль примерно в позвонке l1 или l2, но скорее 1. Ощущение, как синяк при нажатии. Но синяка нет.  Боль странная, стоя не болит, ходить не больно, сидеть , плавать, бегать, кататься на лыжах не больно, если спина ровная. Но боль без нажатия ощущается при наклонах, разгибании, если жежа переворачиваешься, встаешь с кровати, ложишься. Боль в области этого позвонка и в округе , как гематома. Недавно муж попытался сзади подойти , взял меня подмышки и потянул вверх, как бы пытался поднять на руки. Боль была резкая , что я непроизвольно зкричала. Такая же сильная боль бывает периодами, если спину облокачивать на стул , например. И лежа иногда. Ходила в районную поликлинику, делала ренген. Заключение обычный остеохондроз. Снимок на руки не дали. Мази, немисил и обезболивающие боль не снимают. Ощущения болевого синяка гематомы остаются,  так что прекратила принимать любые таблетки. Это не может быть остеохондроз, так как болевые ощещения другие совершенно. Совсем непроходящие. Начало травмы связываю с занятиями на большом резиновом мяче. Хотя я не помню момента, что мне стало больно или еще что. Просто думаю на него. Нигде не ударялась. Но в один момент полтора месяца назад пришла эта боль. Сейчас на том же уровне. Без ухудшение или улучшений. Что это может быть? Какое обследование лучше пройти? Мрт или кт? Что может показать мой диагноз? Сразу два мне делать дорого....


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Янв 2019)

МРТ. Анализы. УЗи межостистой связки.


----------



## Anutkaidris (7 Янв 2019)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> МРТ. Анализы. УЗи межостистой связки.


 спасибо за ответ. 
Анализы крови? Обычный общий в норме. Биохимия тоже. Немного понижен бывает магний . Или другие анализы? На какие то конкретные показатели?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Янв 2019)

СРБ.
Мочевая кислота


----------



## Anutkaidris (7 Янв 2019)

Срб во вложении. Но за пару недель до травмы. Надо пересдать?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Янв 2019)

Боли-то после травмы.
А зачем сдавали до?


----------



## Anutkaidris (7 Янв 2019)

Из за беспокойства в общем то постоянных ноющих и воспалительных болей с спине, суставах, таз.суставов. конечно, с физ. Нагрузкой полегче. Но все равно все болит. Но сейчас на фоне позвонка все померкло) 
@Доктор Ступин, простите, доктор, а мне мрт надо с контрастом делать или нет?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Янв 2019)

Нет показаний к контрасту. 
Узи


----------



## Anutkaidris (7 Янв 2019)

То есть надо сделать: узи, мрт, реак.белок, мочевая кислота. Верно?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Янв 2019)

УЗи межостистой связки


----------



## Anutkaidris (12 Янв 2019)

Добрый день, доктор. Сегодня сделала мрт. С узи оказалась проблема. Везде отказываются делать узи межосистной связки . Результаты мрт прикладываю. После них нужно еще искать узиста? 



Снимки нужно выкладывать?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Янв 2019)

На этом уровне поражение, но оно ли причина боли, пока не ясно!


----------

